# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Γενικά >  >  Πλακέτα

## cdesp

Έκανα το λάθος και πήρα PCBs FR4 τα οποία δεν ήταν από fiber glass και μετά από βάλε βγάλε τα chip που είχα στις βάσεις άρχισα να έχω προβλήματα σε διάφορα σημεία κυρίως στις συνδέσεις με τα Pins των ολοκληρωμένων τα οποία έπρεπε να ξανακολλήσω.
Έτσι αποφάσισα να ξανακάνω το κύκλωμα μου σε fiber glass και να αλλάξω και λίγο το σχέδιο μια που πήρα και μεγαλύτερη πλακέτα οπότε είχα και πιο πολύ χώρο.

Παραθέτω εικόνες από το κύκλωμα πριν το κατασκευάσω μήπως έχετε καμιά συμβουλή.

Z80memnew.jpgcdesp_Z80MEM.jpg


Οι κόκκινες γραμμές είναι το top layer οπότε θα τα συνδέσω με καλωδιάκια.

Περιλαμβάνει Z80,32KB Rom και 32KB Ram , frequency divider, reset
Στο σημεία της τροφοδοσίας έχω πυκνωτή και led ένδειξης 
Επίσης Led έχω και στο Halt.
Decouplers στο Z80, Ram και Rom. Μήπως να βάλω και στα 2 74αρια το 393 και το 04;

Λέω να το φτιάξω το Σαββατοκύριακο και να δοκιμάσω και το νέο υλικό αποχάλκωσης που πήρα πρόσφατα.

----------


## SeAfasia

Χρήστο μια χαρά σε βλέπω,προχώρα το...
orcad ή cadence είναι;

----------


## cdesp

Proteus 8.0sp2  :Biggrin:

----------


## SRF

> Έκανα το λάθος και πήρα PCBs FR4 τα οποία δεν ήταν από fiber glass και μετά από βάλε βγάλε τα chip που είχα στις βάσεις άρχισα να έχω προβλήματα σε διάφορα σημεία κυρίως στις συνδέσεις με τα Pins των ολοκληρωμένων τα οποία έπρεπε να ξανακολλήσω.
> Έτσι αποφάσισα να ξανακάνω το κύκλωμα μου σε fiber glass και να αλλάξω και λίγο το σχέδιο μια που πήρα και μεγαλύτερη πλακέτα οπότε είχα και πιο πολύ χώρο.
> 
> Παραθέτω εικόνες από το κύκλωμα πριν το κατασκευάσω μήπως έχετε καμιά συμβουλή.
> 
> Z80memnew.jpgcdesp_Z80MEM.jpg
> 
> 
> Οι κόκκινες γραμμές είναι το top layer οπότε θα τα συνδέσω με καλωδιάκια.
> ...



 v

Το σίγουρο πριν δω οτιδήποτε στην πλακέτα είναι η αφαίρεση του "ΜΗΠΩΣ" από αυτήν εκεί την πρόταση!

----------

FILMAN (12-02-15)

----------


## SRF

> v
> 
> Το σίγουρο πριν δω οτιδήποτε στην πλακέτα είναι η αφαίρεση του "ΜΗΠΩΣ" από αυτήν εκεί την πρόταση!



Έριξα μιά γρήγορη ματιά στην πλακέτα! 
Συμβουλή? Απενεργοποίησε το autorouter και δοκίμασε να την σχεδιάσεις ΕΣΥ μόνος σου. Αν θέλεις κράτα μια εικόνα αυτού του αποτελέσματος που σου έδωσε το autorouter ως ένα ΓΕΝΙΚΟ ΜΠΟΥΣΟΥΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ... και κάνε unroute nets για όλα, και ξεκίνα χειροκίνητα την σχεδίαση των γραμμών σου! Έχει ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΩΣ ΕΧΕΙ!!! 
Πχ ΑΠΕΦΥΓΕ να περνάς ΔΥΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΣ ανάμεσα από τα πόδια ενός ολοκληρωμένου... πχ ROM Pins 6&7 !!! 
Με ότι είδα στην παρούσα σχεδίαση... πιθανολογώ ότι ΔΕΝ έφταιγε σε τίποτα η ποιόητα της πλακέτας που έφτιαξες... αλλά το ό,τι έχεις σχεδιάσει με τρομερά ΛΕΠΤΕΣ ΠΙΣΤΕΣ, σίγουρα κάτω από 0.20mm (για να χωράνε ΔΥΟ μεταξύ ποδιών ενός τυπικού DIP IC, που έχουν απόσταση 0.100" δηλαδή 2,54mm κέντρων και με το pad τους μένει καθαρό κάτι λιγότερο από 1mm)! 
Για χειροποίητη ειδικά πλακέτα (όχι εργοστασιακής ακρβειας δηλαδή) καλό είναι οι πίστες σημάτων να μην είναι λεπτότερες από 0.3mm, άντε το στενότερο στα 0.25mm! 
Αν οι πίστες σου είναι πχ 0.15mm τότε τα "σπασίματα" τους οφείλοναι στο ότι ΔΕΝ έχουν αρκετό "ψωμί" για να αντέξουν το μηχανικό ζόρισμα κατά το τράβηγμα ή τοποθέτηση υπό πίεση στις βάσεις των IC σου! Και ΔΕΝ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ η ποιοτική ή μη πλακέτα! Θα μπορούσες να το βελτιώσεις ολίγον, αν είχες πλακέτα με χαλκό 2 oz (70 μm πάχος)! Αλλά είμαι ΣΙΓΠΥΡΟΣ ότι δεν έχεις τέτοια, αλλά την απλή τυπική εμπορίου του 1oz (35 μm)! 


Επίσης αφού θα φτιάξεις διπλής όψεως (αν και πιστεύω ότι ΔΕΝ είναι απαραίτητο γα μια τετοια σχεδίαση... αλλά έστω), πέρνα και στην πάνω όψη γέμισμα με χαλκό GND Net... και μην απλά βάζεις όπως το έκανε ο autorouter μικρές συνδετικές γραμμές μεταξύ των μεγάλων νησίδων GND στα διάφορα μέρη τους της κάτω όψεως! 
Δούλεψε λίγο πάνω στην πλακέτα σου! Θα διαπιστώσεις ότι αξίζει τον κόπο, και θα σου αποφέρει καλύτερους καρπούς των κόπων που θα ρίξεις στον σχεδιασμό της ΧΕΙΡΟΚΙΝΗΤΑ!!! 

Εγώ αυτήν την πλακέτα ΔΕΝ θα την τύπωνα ως έχει ούτε για προ-προ-πρωτότυπο πειραματισμού, και όχι σαφώς ούτε καν απλού ελέγχου καλής κυκλωματικής λειτουργίας!!! Αλλά αυτό είναι υποκειμενικό βέβαια!

----------

FILMAN (12-02-15)

----------


## gethag

Χρήστο τον Z80,μνήμες κτλ τα αγόρασες ή τα είχες από παλιά;
Αν τα αγόρασες μας λες σε παρακαλώ από που και πόσο;

----------


## chip

όπως σου τα είπε ο Γιώργος (SRF) 
και επίσης θα πρότεινα να αλλάξεις και τις θέσεις των εξαρτημάτων, να έρθουν ποιο κοντά, ιδιαίτερα οι μνήμες με τη CPU και είμαι σίγουρος οτι θα βολέψει να βάλεις κολητά τη RAM με τη ROM τη μία διπλα στην άλλη και πολύ πιθανόν δίπλα στη CPU....

----------

FILMAN (12-02-15), 

SRF (12-02-15)

----------


## SRF

> όπως σου τα είπε ο Γιώργος (SRF) 
> και επίσης θα πρότεινα να αλλάξεις και τις θέσεις των εξαρτημάτων, να έρθουν ποιο κοντά, ιδιαίτερα οι μνήμες με τη CPU και είμαι σίγουρος οτι θα βολέψει *να βάλεις κολητά τη RAM με τη ROM τη μία διπλα στην άλλη και πολύ πιθανόν δίπλα στη CPU*....



Ορθοτατη παρατήρηση, αφού άλλωστε η εφαρμογή είναι το άνοιγμα μνήμης (εξωτερική) στον Ζ80! 
Ένα παράδειγμα του οπως θα μπορούσε να το στήσει ελίναι μία πλακέτα τέτοιας εφαρμογής με ίδιες μνήμες... 
Αν δει την διάταξη και των συνδετικών πιστών σε Address & Data Bus... που περνάνε ενδιάμεσα μία προς μία ίσως το φτιάξει πολύ καλύτερα!!! 

f1.jpg

----------


## cdesp

> Χρήστο τον Z80,μνήμες κτλ τα αγόρασες ή τα είχες από παλιά;
> Αν τα αγόρασες μας λες σε παρακαλώ από που και πόσο;



Τα αγόρασα από ebay ειδικά για τον z80 πήρα άλλους 2 τώρα τελευταία.
Τις μνήμες έχει καιρό που τις πήρα από futurlec αλλά νομίζω τώρα δεν έχει. Οι τιμές ήταν καλές απ ότι θυμάμαι γύρω στα 5ευρώ τώρα στο ebay λογικά θα βρεις και φθηνότερα 2-3 ευρώ.
28c256 η eeprom και 62256 η ram.

----------

gethag (12-02-15)

----------


## cdesp

Ευχαριστώ για τις παρατηρήσεις σας.
Το στήσιμο έγινε έτσι γιατί έβγαζε λιγότερες διαδρομές στο top layer που όπως είπα θα το κάνω με το χέρι περνώντας καλωδιάκια στην πάνω πλευρά και δεν ήθελα να έχω πολλά τέτοια.
Χρησιμοποιώ το autorouter γιατί δεν έχω εμπειρία στο να το κάνω με το χέρι.

Για τις προβληματικές πλακέτες όντως φταίει που δεν είναι από fiber glass, για να καταλάβετε όταν πατάω την rom στο socket  η πλακέτα ακουμπάει στο γραφείο (έχω βάλει και ποδαράκια στις γωνίες) καμπυλώνει δηλαδή εξ άλλου τέτοιο πρόβλημα δεν είχα παλιότερα με τις fiber glass. Αυτές μοιάζουν να είναι από πεπιεσμένο χαρτί.

Συνοψίζω να μεγαλώσω το πάχος τον διαδρομών, πιο κοντά τα εξαρτήματα z80 ram και rom και να μην περνάω δυο διαδρομές από τα ποδαράκια.(τους decouplers δεν το βάζω το εμπέδωσα  :Biggrin: )

Θα κάνω μια προσπάθεια και θα ξαναποστάρω.

----------


## SRF

> Ευχαριστώ για τις παρατηρήσεις σας.
> Το στήσιμο έγινε έτσι γιατί έβγαζε λιγότερες διαδρομές στο top layer που όπως είπα θα το κάνω με το χέρι περνώντας καλωδιάκια στην πάνω πλευρά και δεν ήθελα να έχω πολλά τέτοια.
> Χρησιμοποιώ το autorouter γιατί δεν έχω εμπειρία στο να το κάνω με το χέρι.
> 
> Για τις προβληματικές πλακέτες όντως φταίει που δεν είναι από fiber glass, για να καταλάβετε όταν πατάω την rom στο socket  η πλακέτα ακουμπάει στο γραφείο (έχω βάλει και ποδαράκια στις γωνίες) καμπυλώνει δηλαδή εξ άλλου τέτοιο πρόβλημα δεν είχα παλιότερα με τις fiber glass. Αυτές μοιάζουν να είναι από πεπιεσμένο χαρτί.
> 
> Συνοψίζω να μεγαλώσω το πάχος τον διαδρομών, πιο κοντά τα εξαρτήματα z80 ram και rom και να μην περνάω δυο διαδρομές από τα ποδαράκια.(*τους decouplers δεν το βάζω* το εμπέδωσα )
> 
> Θα κάνω μια προσπάθεια και θα ξαναποστάρω.




Ειλικρινά... αυτό είπα, με το "αφαίρεσε το ΜΗΠΩΣ στην πρόταση" ? Για αφαίρεσε το "ΜΗΠΩΣ" και γράψε την υπόλοιπη πρόταση αυτή εδώ... να την διαβάσουμε όπως θα απομείνει, παρέα!  :Biggrin: 


Η Πλακέτα αν έμοιαζε με χαρτόνι μάλλον ήταν βακελίτης... και απορώ που στο καλό την βρήκες? έχω κάτι έτη να δω τετοια!!! 
Τελευταία φορά που χρησιμοποίησηα τέτοια ήταν το 1983 ή 84 σε ένα VCO που έφτιαχνα! 

Όμως και βακελίτη να ήταν, το ότι "σπάνε εύκολα" οι πίστες οφείλεται στο ότι παραείναι λεπτές!!! 
Και μάλλον θα είναι και λεπτή και η πλακέτα τελικά, κάτω από 1 χιλ. 

Αν τα άνω όψεως τα κάνεις τελικά με wire jumpers αντί να φτιάξεις διπλής όψεως έστω... δεν μπορώ να σου πω τίποτα άλλο, πέραν του, ΑΠΕΦΥΓΕ να περνάς γείωση και τάση με αυτά, και βάλε τα jumpers σε σήματα μόνον, που είναι & χαμηλού ρεύματος τελικά! Προσπάθησε πάντως να την κάνεις ΜΟΝΗΣ ΟΨΕΩΣ... χωρίς autorouter!

----------


## SRF

Z80test1.jpg 

Με λιγότερο από 15' ... Αλλά εσύ για "ψάξτο" λίγο... καλύτερα μήπως βγαίνει τελικά πιό σωστά και φτάσεις μέχρι και σε εντελώς μονή όψη τελικά!!!  :Wink:

----------


## cdesp

Τελικά τώρα που το έψαξα η πλακέτες είναι FR2 paper phenoli το λένε το υλικό και έχουν πρόβλημα όταν βάζεις chip με grοund bits στις άκρες απ ότι διάβασα σε ξένο forum.

Καλά που είπες για την γείωση και τάση  αυτά είχα σκοπό να περάσω στην πάνω πλευρά.
Άρχισα να την κάνω με το χέρι και χρησιμοποιώ Τ15 πάχος για τα σήματα και Τ25 για γείωση και τάση.
Έχω 217 συνδέσεις να δούμε πόσες θα μείνουν για να τις περάσω από πάνω.

----------


## cdesp

Λοιπόν εδώ κατέληξα.
Τα κόκκινα θα τα περάσω  με καλωδιάκια από το top layer 
Έβαλα και έναν 16Mhz oscilator στο κάτω μέρος .
Η εικόνα είναι χωρίς το ground plane για να φαίνεται καλύτερα.

cdesp_Z80MEM.jpg

----------


## SRF

> Έκανα το λάθος και πήρα PCBs FR4 τα οποία δεν ήταν από fiber glass και μετά από βάλε βγάλε τα chip που είχα στις βάσεις άρχισα να έχω προβλήματα σε διάφορα σημεία κυρίως στις συνδέσεις με τα Pins των ολοκληρωμένων τα οποία έπρεπε να ξανακολλήσω.
> Έτσι αποφάσισα να ξανακάνω το κύκλωμα μου σε fiber glass και να αλλάξω και λίγο το σχέδιο μια που πήρα και μεγαλύτερη πλακέτα οπότε είχα και πιο πολύ χώρο.
> 
> Παραθέτω εικόνες από το κύκλωμα πριν το κατασκευάσω μήπως έχετε καμιά συμβουλή.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55081 
> 
> 
> Οι κόκκινες γραμμές είναι το top layer οπότε θα τα συνδέσω με καλωδιάκια.
> ...




΄Εφτιαξες αρχικά αυτό... 






> Z80test1.jpg 
> 
> Με λιγότερο από 15' ... Αλλά εσύ για *"ψάξτο" λίγο... καλύτερα μήπως βγαίνει τελικά πιό σωστά* και φτάσεις μέχρι και σε εντελώς μονή όψη τελικά!!!



Και σου έφτιαξα ένα δείγμνα *ΜΙΑΣ  ΠΙΘΑΝΗΣ*, επαναλαμβάνω *ΠΙΘΑΝΗΣ* δρομολόγησης επιμέρους κυκλώματος... για να σε βοηθήσω να "σκεφτείς" καλύτερα ΚΑΙ τις ΑΛΛΕΣ *ΠΙΘΑΝΕΣ ΑΝΑΔΙΑΤΑΞΕΙΣ* στην πλακέτα σου!!! Έγραψα όμως κάτι που τώρα στο τονίζω κιόλας! 





> Λοιπόν εδώ κατέληξα.
> Τα κόκκινα θα τα περάσω  με καλωδιάκια από το top layer 
> Ίσως βάλω και έναν 16Mhz oscilator στο κάτω μέρος χωράει άνετα.
> Η εικόνα είναι χωρίς το ground plane για να φαίνεται καλύτερα.
> 
> 
> cdesp_Z80MEM.jpg



Βελτίωσες ΣΑΦΩΣ το προηγούμενο σχεδιασμό σου... αν και κάποια τα άφησες πάλι στο autorouter! 
Αυτά εκεί τα 4πλά σειριακά πινάκια τι στο καλό είναι? Αυτά που πάνω τους πάνε οι γραμμές Address & Data & Control Bus? Πρέπει να είναι 4 παράλληλα? Κάτι δεν καταλαβαίνω μάλλον!  :Confused1:

----------


## cdesp

Δεν χρησιμοποίησα autorouter καθόλου.
Όσο για τα 4πλά σειριακά πινάκια αυτά είναι connectors που καταλήγουν σε άλλες πλακέτες π.χ. rs232, το CPLD που ελέγχει τα interrupts, το κύκλωμα του video κλπ. γενικά επικοινωνία με τον έξω κόσμο. Απλά έβαλα 4 στην σειρά γιατί στις προηγούμενες πλακέτες που έκανα μόνο είχα μια και πάντα χρειαζόμουν επιπλέον.

Σε ποιο  σημείο υπάρχει πρόβλημα να δω τι μπορώ να κάνω.

----------


## cdesp

Το σχέδιο μαζί με το ground plane και μερικές βελτιώσεις. Μάλλον αύριο θα το μεταφέρω στην πλακέτα.

cdesp_Z80MEM.jpg

----------


## chip

παντως να ξέρεις οτι μεγαλες συνδέσεις και ιδιαίτερα αν δεν καταλήγουν κάπου (σε κάποιο φορτίο) είναι πηγή ανακλάσεων που μπορεί να σου καταστρέφουν τα σήματα που μεταφέρει η σύνδεση αυτή... μιλάω για τις συνδέσεις με τους 4πλους κοννέκτορες

----------


## michaelcom

Πωωω z80!!! τι φτιαχνεις αν επιτρεπετε? Παντα ρε γμτ ελεγα να ασχοληθω με τον Z80 και παντα κατι τυγχανει και δεν τα καταφερνω τις ΕΕPROM πως τις προγραμματιζεις?

----------


## cdesp

Φτιάχνω ένα home computer αλα 80s μέχρι στιγμής λειτουργούν rs232, ps/2 keyboard, LCD16x2 και video pal monochrome.
Για την EEProm έχω φτιάξει ένα programmer που συνδέεται στην παράλληλη.

----------


## SRF

> Το σχέδιο μαζί με το ground plane και μερικές βελτιώσεις. Μάλλον αύριο θα το μεταφέρω στην πλακέτα.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55146



¨εχεις κάποια "σφάλματα"΄στο σχεδιασμό σου! Πχ, τον κρυσταλλικό ταλαντωτή θα τον βάλεις από την κάτω όψη της πλακέτας? Στο λέω γιατί τον έχεις τοποθετήσει ανάποδα!!! 
Και γενικά υπάρχουν μικροβελτιώσεις που θα μειώναν και το μέγεθος της πλακέτας σου αλλά και θα περιορίζαν κατά πάρα πολύ τα όποια jumper wires, που εξακολουθείς να έχεις!!! Και μάλιστα τώρα πήγες και τα έβαλες μέχρι και κάτω από τα ίδια τα ολοκληρωμένα κιόλας! 
Σαφώς είσαι καλύτερα από την αρχική πάντως!

----------


## cdesp

> ¨εχεις κάποια "σφάλματα"΄στο σχεδιασμό σου! Πχ, τον κρυσταλλικό ταλαντωτή θα τον βάλεις από την κάτω όψη της πλακέτας? Στο λέω γιατί τον έχεις τοποθετήσει ανάποδα!!! 
> Και γενικά υπάρχουν μικροβελτιώσεις που θα μειώναν και το μέγεθος της πλακέτας σου αλλά και θα περιορίζαν κατά πάρα πολύ τα όποια jumper wires, που εξακολουθείς να έχεις!!! Και μάλιστα τώρα πήγες και τα έβαλες μέχρι και κάτω από τα ίδια τα ολοκληρωμένα κιόλας! 
> Σαφώς είσαι καλύτερα από την αρχική πάντως!



Για ξαναδές το και συ γιατί το ψάχνω εδώ και ώρα και μου φαίνεται σωστός ο ταλαντωτής.
το Pin1 είναι NC
το Pin7 είναι Ground
το Pin8 είναι Output
το Pin14 είναι VCC.

Τώρα για τα jumper wires κάτω από το ολοκληρωμένο και μένα δεν μου άρεσε αλλά εκεί "βόλευε". Θα βάλω και sockets οπότε θα σηκωθεί και λίγο ακόμη.
Σήμερα είχε καλή μέρα και έμπλεξα με κλαδέματα και ραντίσματα στα δέντρα οπότε δεν ασχολήθηκα, θα την φτιάξω όμως μες την βδομάδα.

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τα φώτα σας.

----------


## SRF

> Για ξαναδές το και συ γιατί το ψάχνω εδώ και ώρα και μου φαίνεται σωστός ο ταλαντωτής.
> *το Pin1 είναι NC
> το Pin7 είναι Ground
> το Pin8 είναι Output
> το Pin14 είναι VCC.
> 
> *Τώρα για τα jumper wires κάτω από το ολοκληρωμένο και μένα δεν μου άρεσε αλλά εκεί "βόλευε". Θα βάλω και sockets οπότε θα σηκωθεί και λίγο ακόμη.
> Σήμερα είχε καλή μέρα και έμπλεξα με κλαδέματα και ραντίσματα στα δέντρα οπότε δεν ασχολήθηκα, θα την φτιάξω όμως μες την βδομάδα.
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τα φώτα σας.



Ο ταλαντωτής σου είναι τοποθετημένος σαφέστατα ΑΝΑΠΟΔΑ, δηλαδή θα πρέπει να τον βάλεις στην κάτω όψη και τελικά δεν θα μπορσεις καν να κολλήσεις τα ποδαράκια του αφού έχεις pads μόνο στην κάτω όψη και τα οποία θα "σκεπάσει" το ίδιο το κέλυφος του ταλαντωτή σου!!! 
Οι ακροδέκτες του είναι όπως ακριβώς τους έγραψες... με σειρα αριθμού πιν! Τώρα ΒΡΕΣ ΠΟΙΟ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΟΙΧΕΙ ΣΤΟ Νο 1 και ξεκίνα να μετράς ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΦΟΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΡΟΛΟΓΙΟΥ (αριστερόστροφα δηλαδή), όπως ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ θα έκανες σε ένα ολοκληρωμένο 14 ποδών, μόνο που τα ενδιάμεσα πόδια ΔΕΝ υπάρχουν σε αυτόν! Για να σε βοηθήσουν οι κατασκευαστές τους έχουν στην ακίδα που δηλώνεται ως Νο 1 κάνει την πατούρα του ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΟΡΘΟΓΩΝΙΑ ενώ στις υπόλοιπες υπάρχει καμπύλη! Είναι σαν την βούλα που βάζουν στο πόδι Νο 1 των ολοκληρωμένων για οπτικό οδηγό φοράς ορθής τοποθετήσεως! Δες στο σχέδιο σου και θα δεις ότι αυτή είναι τώρα στην πάνω ΔΕΞΙΑ πλευρά του... αντί στην πάνω ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΗ που θα έπρεπε! Είναι αναγκαίο να βρεθεί σε διάταξη απόλυτα ίδια με ένα ολοκληρωμένο DIP14! Έτσι όπως το εχεις αν το βάλεις από την πάνω όψη, δεν θα βρεθεί με την τάση τελικά στο πάνω αριστερά πόδι, που σε ένα όποιο DIP14 κέλυφος θα ήταν το Νο 1 σίγουρα, και όχι το Νο 14? Άρα, πως συμφωνεί με όσα έγραψες εδώ, για το πιν14? 
Για βοηθεια σου έβαλα πριν και λινκ σε ένα pdf τέτοιων ταλαντωτών που δείχνει το package τους εντός του! Ρίξτου μιά ματιά!!!

----------


## cdesp

Δίκιο έχεις το τσέκαρα με την εκτύπωση σε χαρτί που είναι όμως καθρέπτης επειδή αυτή θα μεταφερθεί στην πλακέτα θα είναι πλέον κανονικά.
οκ ευχαριστώ.

----------


## SRF

> Δίκιο έχεις το *τσέκαρα με την εκτύπωση σε χαρτί που είναι όμως καθρέπτης επειδή αυτή θα μεταφερθεί στην πλακέτα θα είναι πλέον κανονικά.
> *οκ ευχαριστώ.





Δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα! Δεν έχει όμως σημασία... αφού θα είναι οπως λες κανονικά! 
Καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## cdesp

Λέω ότι πήρα το κανονικό τον oscillator και τον έβαλα στο κύκλωμα που το είχα εκτυπώσει σε χαρτί από την πάνω μεριά του χαρτιού την λευκή όπως θα το έβαζα κανονικά και τα πόδια του ήταν σωστά για αυτό είπα ότι δεν βρίσκω λάθος.
Όμως η εκτύπωση γίνεται mirror (γι αυτό και τα γράμματα είναι ανάποδα στο κύκλωμα αφού θα το σιδερώσω πάνω στην πλακέτα) εκεί όμως αν το δοκιμάσω είναι ανάποδα όπως το είπες.
Το λάθος είναι στο footprint που το βρήκα έτοιμο σε κάποιο site γι αυτό δεν το τσέκαρα.
Τώρα έκανα ένα δικό μου και είναι οκ να βρω μόνο και πώς βάζεις τους σωστούς αριθμούς στα ποδαράκια και θα ναι τέλειο.

Ελπίζω να έγινα κατανοητός τώρα  :Smile:  είναι δύσκολο να το εξηγήσεις με τον γραπτό λόγο.

----------


## cdesp

Βρήκα και το παρακάτω κείμενο όσον αφορά το decoupling από pdf της analog devices.

A large electrolytic capacitor (typically 10 Β΅F β 100 Β΅F) no more than 2 in.away from the chip.z 
The purpose of this capacitor is to be a reservoir of charge to supplythe instantaneous charge requirements of the circuits locally so thecharge need not come through the inductance of the power trace. 

A smaller cap (typ. 0.01 Β΅F β 0.1 Β΅F) as physically close to the power pinsof the chip as is possible.z 
The purpose of this capacitor is to short the high frequency noiseaway from the chip.

 All decoupling capacitors should connect to a large area low impedanceground plane through a via or short trace to minimize inductance. 

Optionally a _small ferrite bead_ in series with the supply pin.z 
Localizes the noise in the system.z Keeps external high frequency noise from the IC.z Keeps internally generated noise from propagating to the rest of thesystem.

Πρόσθεσα έναν ηλεκτρολυτικό κοντά στα ολοκληρωμένα οπότε τα βασικά τα έχω.
Το τελευταίο δεν κατάλαβα τι είναι και πώς συνδέεται στο vcc pin. Είναι προαιρετικό αλλά από περιέργεια αν κάποιος ξέρει ας μας πει.

----------


## cdesp

Παραθέτω την πλακέτα πριν το τρύπημα. 
Σε κάποια σημεία που δεν μεταφέρθηκε σωστά το τόνερ χρησιμοποίησα μαρκαδοράκι staedler για cd αλλά και με αυτό έχω πρόβλημα αν δεν το περάσω πολλές φορές και αφού το αφήσω να στεγνώσει δεν κάνει σωστή δουλειά. Αν έχετε καμιά άλλη πρόταση ευπρόσδεκτη.
Έχω κάτι σύριγγες η οποίες έχουν αγώγιμο υλικό για διόρθωση πλακετών οπότε ευκαιρία να τις δοκιμάσω, σε κάποιο σημείο η γραμμή είναι πολύ λεπτή και θέλει διόρθωμα.
Το αποχαλκωτικό τελικά είναι πολύ καλό, βλέπεις όλη την διαδικασία αλλά θέλει κούνημα πολύ κούνημα αν το αφήσεις μόνο του δεν κάνει και πολλά. Τελικά αφήνει ένα μπλε χρωματάκι, το υγρό το κρατάς σε ανοιχτό δοχείο και λογικά τα 100 γραμμάρια που έβαλα θα κάνουν για 5-6 πλακέτες.



z80ramrom.jpg

----------


## chip

αυτό που θα με πείραζε περισσότερο είναι οτι δεν έχει τρυπούλα ο χαλκός στο σημείο που θα γίνει το τρύπημα (μιλάω κυρίως για τους τετραπλούς κοννέκτορες) και θα σε παιδέψει αρκετά...

100gr αποχαλκωτικού δε νομίζω οτι είναι για να κανει περισσότερο από μια πλακέτα 10χ16... βέβαια σε σενα μπορεί να έχει αφαιρέσει το 50% του χαλκού της πλακέτας οπότε να έχει την ικανότητα και για άλλη πλακέτα... όμως εκτός από το κούνημα που είπες πρέπει να είναι και ζεστό το διάλυμα πράγμα το οποίο γίνεται μεν και με έτοιμο διαλυμα αλλά είναι ποιό εύκολο όταν το φτιάχνεις ακριβώς πριν την αποχάλκωση

----------


## pantelisyzfr1

εγώ για το τρύπημα τις περνάω πρώτα με ένα σουβλί (εχω τροχίσει ενα κατσαβίδι πολύ μυτερό)
και η τρύπα γίνεται ακριβός στο κέντρο

----------


## chip

με τον τρόπο αυτό που λες τραυματίζεις τοπικά την κόλληση του χαλκού με την πλακέτα ενώ επίσης το τρυπανάκι ασκεί περισσότερη δύναμη στο χαλκό και πιθανόν να συμβάλει σε αυτό που λες ότι φεύγουν τα Pad...

----------

